# [XORG]No puedo poner acentos ni dieresis (Solucionado)

## t4d3o

Buenos días.

Desde que actualice a Xorg-1.5 no puedo poner ni acentos ni diéresis, salir salen, pero no sobre las letras, si trato de ponerlos se imprimen directamente.

La configuración que tengo es esta.

```
$ cat /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi 

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

      <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

          <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">es</merge>

     <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">pc105</merge>

          <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">nodeadkeys</merge>

      </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

En consola si puedo poner acentos y diéresis sobre las letras, pero dentro de las X no me deja, alguna idea?Last edited by t4d3o on Sun May 31, 2009 5:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Condex

Hola!

Esto es lo que yo tengo:

```
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">es</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">xorg</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">pc102</merge>

    </match>
```

Aunque pondría la mano en el fuego porque si quitas esto:

```
<merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">nodeadkeys</merge> 
```

De tu fichero de configuración tendrás tildes de nuevo  :Wink: 

¡Nos leemos!

Condex-   :Cool: 

----------

## t4d3o

Gracias.

Lo pruebo y te digo algo. No se de donde saque la config, pero es evidente que el que la puso no escribía con acentos  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

